# a you tube show i stumbled upon Catfish Weekly



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

you'll have to kinda skim threw and pick the ones ya wanna watch I like Catfish Weekly 89 bill dance 88 is good Larry muse talks about monsters on the Ohio and there catfish weekly 81 Larry muse shares a dragging rig for catfish he also goes into it a little more on one of Steve Douglas you tube vids


----------



## catfish1605 (Jan 18, 2009)

I watch it every week, I've learned quite a bit from it.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yup great resource. Ive watched a bunch of them over the last year
Salmonid


----------



## jmackey84 (May 15, 2010)

They have a podcast on iTunes, I've been listening through them while at work. Makes it easier to listen instead of watching, but great info no doubt!


----------

